# Puppy showing



## lu26 (Mar 9, 2008)

I want to do some showing with my new puppy what age can you start to show them and can anyone advice on a good triang class in the west midlands area please,alos where do i find out about any shows in the area


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

start to train the pup as soon as getting used to poeple touching it round its body and mouth and ears and feet,
the kennel club will have list of clubs if not google it you will then have show schedules at the clubs,
also the kennel club have a list of show around the country, you can take him to fun shows as well, as the pup has to be 6 months before it can start to do the open and champ shows.
fun show no age to them


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lu26 said:


> I want to do some showing with my new puppy what age can you start to show them and can anyone advice on a good triang class in the west midlands area please,alos where do i find out about any shows in the area


You can start showing them at 6 months where in the west midlands are you looking for a class, and the easiest way to find out about shows in the area is to buy the Dog World or Our Dogs which has a weekly diary in them for shows all over the country.

What dog have you got??


----------



## lu26 (Mar 9, 2008)

tashi said:


> You can start showing them at 6 months where in the west midlands are you looking for a class, and the easiest way to find out about shows in the area is to buy the Dog World or Our Dogs which has a weekly diary in them for shows all over the country.
> 
> What dog have you got??


Thanks i do buy Dog world etc

I will have a 16 week old poodle puppy on sat he is KC reg 

I have never had a puppy that i have wanted to show before and its also been a long time since i had a puppy so things are very new to us my other dogs are rescues and have been over 12 months old.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lu26 said:


> Thanks i do buy Dog world etc
> 
> I will have a 16 week old poodle puppy on sat he is KC reg
> 
> I have never had a puppy that i have wanted to show before and its also been a long time since i had a puppy so things are very new to us my other dogs are rescues and have been over 12 months old.


You have chosen a nice easy one to prepare for a show then LOL but I love them they were my favs to do in the grooming parlour would luuuuuurve a standard


----------



## lu26 (Mar 9, 2008)

tashi said:


> You have chosen a nice easy one to prepare for a show then LOL but I love them they were my favs to do in the grooming parlour would luuuuuurve a standard


I know  and hes white lol ah! well in for a penny as they say


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lu26 said:


> I know  and hes white lol ah! well in for a penny as they say


get plenty of blue-white shampoo in and keep ontop of any dirt now also watch for tear staining.


----------



## JA12 (Mar 31, 2008)

lu26 said:


> I want to do some showing with my new puppy what age can you start to show them


6 months is the earliest and you can only enter them in puppy classes.

You can't compete for any of the breed or group classes.

At 9 months they become a Junior. They can compete for breed but they can't compete for CC's or Stars.



lu26 said:


> also where do i find out about any shows in the area


If there are any dog training facilities or breed clubs in your area, they should be able to point you in the right direction.

The Kennel Club site lists some of the Shows, the Exhibiting link has lists of Shows, Championship shows and Schedules.

There are other websites, mostly breed sites, that list these and other shows.

You don't say what breed your pup is, but going on the picture, a Whippet? Here's the link for The Whippet Club. The site has a list of all the local clubs.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

JA12 said:


> 6 months is the earliest and you can only enter them in puppy classes.
> 
> You can't compete for any of the breed or group classes.
> 
> ...


You will find it is different on this side of the water we can compete in breed classes and if you are lucky enough to go Best of Breed can compete in the group even though it is a puppy - I should know have won Best in Show with a pup on a few occasions.

Ours become a junior at 12 months and over here we can compete for the challenge certificates from 6 months old BUT have to attain one after 12 months of age before they can claim the 3 cc and championship status.


----------



## JA12 (Mar 31, 2008)

tashi said:


> I should know have won Best in Show with a pup on a few occasions.


Congratulations!

Here in Ireland you can only get a rating of "Very Promising" and below, for a pup, and you can't get Best of Breed unless you get a rating of "Excellent", bit of a bummer that! I've had 3 "Very Promising"s, last show we got "Best Puppy Dog" I'm hoping for better once he graduates to "Junior" (9 months) in May...

Still, any rating is better than "un-rateable" because your dog wouldn't show!


----------

